# Rare Japanese 1969-1970 D-35 copy



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

goner see these too often. 

Killer sound. 
































That back looks quite dark. Wonder what it's made of ?


----------



## Kenute (Dec 31, 2016)

sambonee said:


> goner see these too often.
> 
> Killer sound.
> 
> ...


Hello Sambonee. Cool guitar . I'm not to sure about the back but it looks like my old yamaki. Is that a cedar top?

Regards kenute


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

What makes you think thats a D-35 copy? There's no 3 piece back.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

enjoy!


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

gotta be rosewood....and rare may depend on where you live especially since we don`t know the maker


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Very cool find!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Fancy stuff. D-35? Or another Martin model copy. I really don't know. It sounds super cool kinda begs to be played. .


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Does it sound like this?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Abalone/MOP binding, two piece back. I'm thinking more like a D42 copy.

@Kenute Please tell me more about your Yamaki. Pics? I have an early/mid 70s AY390S that is a bit closer to a D35/D45 copy (3 piece back of RW/maple, but blingy binding and fretboard inlays, and a cedar top). I'm a fan of the better, less common Yamaki's.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

high def- fwiw there is a 72 yamaki humming bird copy on usedvictoria.ca 400 bucks has phone number ...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Everton FC said:


> Does it sound like this?


Hard to tell. That's the cell mic. Did sound quite full however. Mine is surprisingly balanced and clear. No fret noise. It's slot of fun to play. .


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Cell
Mic

Venom v-pick 

It's sweet.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice find. What strings?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Dude who sold it to me restrung it before sending off. Pretty considerate. The top two seem to have a gold hue. I should ask him .


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

This is my Yamaki, purchased in 75 or 76. It's supposed to be a Martin copy but I've never checked to see what it might resemble. I do know that it is fantastic!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

d 35 copy inside view, is this where all the rosewood went ? Japan ?


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

Could be, when I was living there and shopping for guitars, it looked like they did not distinguish between rosewoods of different types, nowadays some guys seem to go nuts if a guitar has a Brazilian fretboard, but from what I saw in Japan, builders grabbed whatever they had in the shop on any given day, true, some Brazilian can be beautiful to look at but it was never something I based a purchase on. So it appears there were some years that Japanese builders certainly had a huge stock of rosewood at their disposal, from many sources.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

How are the tops braced on these guitars?


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

The sound hole on your Yamaki, near the pickguard... Is that "optics", or is that worn down from playing?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Here's my 'D35/D42' Yamaki Ay390S, built some time in the early 70s.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

thats some sweet lookin wood ...j


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jimmy c g said:


> thats some sweet lookin wood ...j


I usually don't like guys saying that to me but ............... thanks!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

bracing on mine standard x, mountain folk by hayashi


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The binding on that is so nice. Although I really enjoy super high-end acoustic guitars, there's something special about these Japanese acoustics. Specially the fact of the price point is so reasonable and the quality is so good


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Everton FC said:


> The sound hole on your Yamaki, near the pickguard... Is that "optics", or is that worn down from playing?


If you mean mine, it is pretty chewed up from years of playing hard.

Just to give you an idea of how I feel about her - I do about 60 acoustic gigs a year and never, ever take my ($400) Yamaki for fear something could happen to her. She can't be replaced. Instead I take my $3000 Gibson - I'd rather lose that one!


----------

